# is this a problem BBB



## areallynicegirl (May 13, 2016)

This was dry rubbed with tender quick last Thursday. I took it out to test fry. Is this bad, can it be saved?













tmp_1270-20160513_111309986445827.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ May 13, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 13, 2016)

Looks fine to me. You can get the discoloration when curing if the meat is touching other meat or the sides of the container, etc. does it smell fine?


----------



## areallynicegirl (May 13, 2016)

Ya it smells ok, but this is the center not the edge, do you think that matters?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 13, 2016)

That looks to be about 2". I would let it go another week. Just looks like some oxidation, rotten smell bad...JJ


----------



## areallynicegirl (May 13, 2016)

Thanks you guys


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2016)

I think it's fine, if it is red in the center then the cure got all the way through.

Al


----------

